# Frank, here are those pics



## baitman

I managed to take some pics. Unfortunately, the flash was too bright in most. I took a picture of one of those "new" species of pygo that aquascape was selling that appeared to have palatine teeth. I added this picture because the teeth in the ternetzi are the same size and in the same place, so you could see where they were based on the pic of this other fish. I also took pics of all my pygos teeth for comparison. I don't know if any of this will allow you to give me an answer, but I had to try.

Here are the pics.


----------



## hastatus

I circled and put a dot on each palatine tooth. This species is a Serrasalmus not a Pygocentrus.


----------



## RhomZilla

Great tutorials!!! Helps much and also captures interests better.

IMO: Those Tern teethes look jagged!!! *Ouch*


----------



## baitman

The places you put those dots on that pic is the same place those teeth are present on my ternetzi AND at least one of my red bellies. What does this mean? I tried taking pics of the tern and red, but like I said, too much flash.


----------



## InSinUAsian

that is a good pic. Perhaps it could be saved somewhere for future reference. I thought that it looked spilo-ish.

~Dj


----------



## Xenon

InSinUAsian said:


> that is a good pic. Perhaps it could be saved somewhere for future reference. I thought that it looked spilo-ish.
> 
> ~Dj


 I agree.


----------



## Piranha King

baitman said:


> The places you put those dots on that pic is the same place those teeth are present on my ternetzi AND at least one of my red bellies. What does this mean? I tried taking pics of the tern and red, but like I said, too much flash.


 i thought your ternetzi was really a spilo.
wes


----------



## hastatus

Illustrating what you will find and not find on certain species in genera; Pygocentrus, Serrasalmus, Pristobrycon, and Pygopristis. Species w/o ectopterygoid teeth are generally found in Pygocentrus, Pristobrycon and Pygopristis. Serrasalmus species generally have ectopterygoid teeth that number 2-7 sometimes as many as 10:


----------



## Judazzz

I hope you don't mind Baitman, but I edited your pictures a little (well, just made them a little bit clearer). I was quite fascinated by those teeth pics, and Photoshopped them for personal use (clearer view). Then I though it would be a good idea to share them with our fellow PFury'ers, since they are very nice pictures indeed....









*Cariba*









*Nattereri*









*Gold Spilopleura*









Again: I hope you don't mind. If so, let pm me, and I'll remove the pics asap :smile:


----------



## hastatus

Nice dentary but those are not palatine teeth.


----------



## thePACK

wow ...nice..thanks frank for that diagram...sweet


----------



## baitman

judazzz --> I don't mind you using those pics at all. I posted them online for that very reason. Also, you may want to change the one labeled yellow natt to gold spilo as I'm almost certain that's what he is now. He can't mix with any other fish and has typical spilo markings, not to mention the palatine teeth.


----------



## Judazzz

baitman said:


> Also, you may want to change the one labeled yellow natt to gold spilo as I'm almost certain that's what he is now. He can't mix with any other fish and has typical spilo markings, not to mention the palatine teeth.


 Consider it done!


----------



## Birdman

that natt. has got a set of teeth


----------



## Death in #'s

dam those are nice teeth


----------



## X-D-X

yep nice teeth i know how they feel my friend airtorey15's nattereri took a chunk out of my finger!!


----------



## AzNP

wow wut kinda toothpaste do u giv these Ps baitman? NICE









props to the editing jobs of judazz


----------



## dr7leaf

whoa!!!!!!!!

i got 11 reds and one gold spilo and i am in awe of those pics... i cant believe my P's have teeth like that!!!

almost unbelievable


----------



## mmmike247

:smile: nice info!


----------



## MR.FREEZ

looks like they floss everyday :laugh:


----------



## Novato

Wow! nice teeth.


----------



## Davo

X-D-X said:


> yep nice teeth i know how they feel my friend airtorey15's nattereri took a chunk out of my finger!!


 I thought it was only a little scratch. What are you saying?????

Are the other right about you massaging the truth???


----------



## redbellyman21

Nice teeth man!


----------

